# Mushroom?



## 7ShawnT (May 26, 2007)

I was out in the woods today getting in some more fire wood, and I saw some mushrooms, and I had yesterday seen some of what you guys do . . . and so I thought . . . I wonder if I could do something kinda like that?

Today I *tried,* most people could probably figure out that it is a mushroom, but . . . I am far from an artist! I figured worst comes to worst, it will always *BURN!*

I used my stock 021 to butcher it, what do you think?

Shawn












Note: it is *NOT* Edible!!!


----------



## BC_Logger (May 26, 2007)

very nice did you take it home ?


----------



## Karla Whittle (May 27, 2007)

DO NOT BURN! Excellent shape! You can send it my way anytime!


----------



## Highclimber OR (May 27, 2007)

nice, looks like a keeper.


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 27, 2007)

*Yep!*



BC_Logger said:


> very nice did you take it home ?



Yeah, I sure did, I spent about 20 min on it! It's a bit crude, but . . .

When I got home, I told my wife, to come and look, I found a Giant Mushroom! she sure did laugh when I showed it to her!!

Shawn


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 27, 2007)

Karla Whittle said:


> DO NOT BURN! Excellent shape! You can send it my way anytime!



Your so very kind! If you were closer, I would *give* it to you!

Shawn


----------



## carvinmark (May 27, 2007)

That looks real nice. 20 minutes for your first one is outstanding, I think it took me alot longer.


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 27, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> That looks real nice. 20 minutes for your first one is outstanding, I think it took me alot longer.



Well it is pretty rough, I'm going to maybe try another one this afternoon, if we don't get the "thundershowers" they are calling for!

Thanks for the kind words!

Shawn


----------



## troutfisher (May 27, 2007)

7ShawnT said:


> I'm going try another one this afternoon,




Yup, this is how it starts!!! I think you've caught the bug!!


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 27, 2007)

troutfisher said:


> Yup, this is how it starts!!! I think you've caught the bug!!



I hope it doesn't bite too hard, I just started a Bread bakery, and I'm low on "dough"!

But I got gas & oil for cutting wood for my brick oven, so when I have time, I just may butcher up some wood, if it doesn't turn out right, I bake bread with it!

Shawn


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 27, 2007)

*Another Mushroom - Sorta!*



7ShawnT said:


> Well it is pretty rough, I'm going to maybe try another one this afternoon, if we don't get the "thundershowers" they are calling for!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> Shawn



Well it just started to rain!

And yes, I tried to make another mushroom, this is a bit smaller, but it was a twin, it is still a bit crude, I also tried my hand at a bear, holding a "heart"

The bear was attempted 1st, and I took 1 hour on it, the pair of mushrooms took 40 min!

Shawn






Boy, this is FUN! I just wish I was better at it!





















This is just some old downed pine, that is starting to go bad, but it's good for practice!


----------



## carvinmark (May 28, 2007)

You sure do have the bug! Carving is a lot of fun. 
Please be extra careful while making your plunge cuts, a carving bar will be safer and you will be able to do much more.
You have the touch, hope you treat yourself to a carving bar.


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 28, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> Please be extra careful while making your plunge cuts, a carving bar will be safer and you will be able to do much more.
> You have the touch, hope you treat yourself to a carving bar.



Yeah, for now I'm just being REAL CAREFUL! I start the plunge with the lower part of the tip, and then sloooowly push it in, I need to get some chaps for my regular cutting of firewood 1st, them I hope to get a carving bar! (Don't tell my wife!) Then I can have REAL fun! But . . . for right now, I'm a bit low on the dough!

Shawn


----------



## troutfisher (May 28, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> You have the touch,



Yes, you do! Carve away my friend!!!


----------



## troutfisher (May 28, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> Please be extra careful while making your plunge cuts,



Yesterday I wanted to block out a couple small bears, I grabbed my 372XP to make the first rough cuts. Full comp chisel chain, square filed, 20" sprocket bar. Stupid. It cut fast, It also tried to do a backflip in my hands. 

Go slow and be careful! There is nothing wrong with safety chain for carving, and get a carving bar!


----------



## carvinmark (May 28, 2007)

troutfisher said:


> Yesterday I wanted to block out a couple small bears, I grabbed my 372XP to make the first rough cuts. Full comp chisel chain, square filed, 20" sprocket bar. Stupid. It cut fast, It also tried to do a backflip in my hands.
> 
> Go slow and be careful! There is nothing wrong with safety chain for carving, and get a carving bar!



DAMN !!!!!! Glad you are ok.


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 29, 2007)

troutfisher said:


> Carve away my friend!!!



Yesterday, I touched up the bear a bit, fixed up the ears better, made a "neck". I noticed that I should have made it's head "taller" as the face and forehead are too small!

Maybe today I'll get away, and make more chips! It is fun, I hope with allot more practice, that I'll get better at this!

Will I need to save $60 - $70 for a carving bar & chain setup?

Shawn


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 29, 2007)

*Opps!*

Forgot the picture!






I also was looking at Bailey's (Ssshhhhhh! don't tell my wife!!) and saw that I need to save a few more pennies! about $90. - $100. !

Thanx, Shawn


----------



## carvinmark (May 29, 2007)

Should be able to get set up for a little under $100.00.
You will be saving money, instead of buying presents for special people, give them a carving....I give my mom carvings all the time.


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 29, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> Should be able to get set up for a little under $100.00.
> You will be saving money, instead of buying presents for special people, give them a carving....I give my mom carvings all the time.



Think my wife will "understand?" (she did like the little bear I made, I'm sure with practice I will get better [I hope!])

Shawn


----------

